# DNS: Route53 vs DNSMadeEasy



## Artie (Feb 15, 2014)

Would anyone have a comparison of these two? Looking to get away from my domain's provider slow DNS offering.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Look at this comparison and analysis of managed dns.


----------



## eva2000 (Feb 15, 2014)

also check out http://www.solvedns.com/dns-comparison/2014/01

personally i use dnsmadeeasy 

wlanboy's link is dated 2012 and dnsmadeeasy has now got alot of the features listed as unavailable i.e. IP Anycast, GeoIP etc


----------



## nunim (Feb 15, 2014)

If you don't require GeoIP, I have nothing but good things to say about dns.he.net offloading my DNS to them was one of the best choices I've ever made.  If you use one of their IPv6 tunnels you can link it up with their DDNS as well for easy end-point updates.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Feb 16, 2014)

tonyg said:


> I have used both and can tell you that DME is faster and is much more customizable than Route53.
> 
> Note: The last time I used Route53 was about 2 years ago and don't know if things have changed since that time.


Things have changed. Boatload of pops wereadded and it gained features too. Only thing I'm missing on Route53 is ability export and import DNS zones and DNSSEC


----------



## tonyg (Feb 16, 2014)

I have used both and can tell you that DME is faster and is much more customizable than Route53.

Note: The last time I used Route53 was about 2 years ago and don't know if things have changed since that time.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd use / try Route53, but in Amazon fashion they want to latch directly onto my bank.   That's not happening....  Shame....


----------

